# CPUTYPE for AMD Phenom II



## rusted_planet (Jul 3, 2011)

If I wanted to set the CPUTYPE= variable for an AMD Phenom(tm) II P960 Quad-Core Processor what would be the best to choose? athlon64 or nocona?  I cannot find the difference.  Is there somewhere besides /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf that discusses this?

I realize a lot of answers say just leave it blank, but if I wanted to set it?

Thanks,

sean


----------



## phoenix (Jul 5, 2011)

nocona is for Intel CPUs.
athlon64 is for AMD CPUs.


----------



## rusted_planet (Jul 6, 2011)

Like I said I didn't set it, but since this was my first 64 bit FreeBSD install (and I have been using FreeBSD since 2000) I was just curious.

Thanks again,

Sean


----------

